
This Couple Found a Math Error in the Lottery and Made $27M - kimsk112
https://www.inc.com/bill-murphy-jr/this-couple-found-a-math-error-in-lottery-made-27-million-playing-over-over-for-55-weeks.html
======
kimsk112
The math is explained in the article of the discussion here.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494280](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16494280)

